# where to buy live bugs?



## noni (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm planning my son's birthday party with a bug theme and was thinking instead of lolly bags, giving the kids an insect they could take home. 

it would have to be something cheap as there would be around 10 kids i'd have to buy for and also soemthing that would be able to be released into gardens in sydney without any ecological problems. 

i read somewhere you can buy live ladybugs in bulk as a beneficial bug for pollinating gardens etc, anyone know where from? i may have read this on an american site though so not sure if you can get them in aust. 

alternatively i was thinking maybe millipedes? any ideas would be helpful

ta


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey perfect place mate,
You can buy crickets,woodroaches, meal worms, silkworms from petshops around sydney and the best thing is, is that they come in packets of 20 or more for about $8! although mainly for feeding to hungry reptiles, you can still put them in bags for kiddies to take home


----------



## MrSpike (Nov 1, 2008)

Slaters.


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 1, 2008)

Nothing you would wanna release around your house that i know of. What about little bug keepers? Or little nets and a magnifying glass each?


----------



## Shonfield (Nov 1, 2008)

good idea but i dont know how practical it is.
firstly, id say any kid would be happier with free sugar than a free cricket.
also i dont know if all the parents would want it.


----------



## noni (Nov 2, 2008)

thanks people
yeah i know its not totally practical but i wanted it to be something cool and memorable. 
maybe jelly snakes are easier 
although slaters are a good idea mr spike, they are always hanging around dog poo in the backyard (gross)


----------



## Kirby (Nov 2, 2008)

you could also buy them a big locust each. 

although, dont release them.. they're already a problem. 

maybe a pet snail? hermit crab? or spiney leaf insect?


----------



## dpeica (Nov 2, 2008)

Why can't you use disposable animals like puppies or kittens?


----------



## dougie210 (Nov 2, 2008)

dpeica said:


> Why can't you use disposable animals like puppies or kittens?


 Bahahahahah lol good one dpeica!


----------



## mebebrian (Nov 2, 2008)

Or mice! they are cheep


----------



## PhilK (Nov 2, 2008)

www.minibeastwildlife.com.au does kids parties I think.. not sure if they're in Sydney. They bring all sorts of cool animals for the kids to play with, like stick insects and giant roaches and stuff


----------



## Butterfly_Skye (Nov 25, 2008)

*Butterfly Skye*

Good Morning Everyone,

That company is actually located in Melbourne. Go to http://www.butterflyskye.com.au for insect parties in Sydney.


----------

